# hickory nut cove hiawassee ga



## sprithawk

Hickorynut cove has a sexual offender living at lot #2, lot #2 is across from the general store and trout ponds where children and their family’s come to catch fish. he has been living there for quite some time and he was convicted jan ‘95 of child molestation. i had a camper there for years and did not know mr payne lived there till a friend sent me the link to the towns county sheriff dept. i have sold my camper at hickorynut cove and i want the public to know that mr ray elam(owner) lets sexual offenders LIVE at his campground. please post this review. thanks you


----------

